#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> JonathanD:  did you run today?
<rmg51> I just got back from a 5 mile walk
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I wlaked
<JonathanD> I can't run for now :/
<JonathanD> my running shoes are broken.
<waltman> :(
<waltman> JonathanD: two words -- duct tape
<JonathanD>  I've done that before
<JonathanD> the heals collapsed though
<JonathanD> I can walk in the ones I have, but can't run more than a block or two comfortably.
<JonathanD> so I walked about 2.5 today, instead.
<rmg51> lazy ;-)
<waltman> 2.5 blocks?
<JonathanD> light years
<waltman> You must have experienced some serious time dilation. How are you liking 2013?
<waltman> oops, 2014.
<rmg51> so JonathanD, who won the 2012 election?
<JonathanD> Fred.
<waltman> rmg51: I imagine the timecops won't let him tell us.
<rmg51> I just want to know if I should stock up on tea :P
<waltman> rmg51: You should always have tea in stock, because tea is yummy and good for you!
<rmg51> it just depends on what type of "party" is involved
<waltman> I'm thinking more "Alice" than "Boston"
<andrew> I hiked for about 7 miles yesterday, with 30-35lb pack
<waltman> I have a sad confession to make: I caused perfectly good bacon to be wasted today.
<waltman> I stopped at a diner this morning and ordered pancakes and sausage. The waitress brought out pancakes and sausage. When I said I'd ordered sausage, she went into the kitchen and came back out with sausage.
<waltman> Then it gets confusing. I thought she said she was just going to take back the bacon and give it to someone else. Instead she took it from me and threw it out right in front of me.
<waltman> So sad.
<waltman> I didn't really want to eat both, but the women sitting next to me at the counter were already coveting the bacon.
<waltman> I've spent the rest of the day wondering how I could have saved my bacon.
<waltman> but...sausage really is the superior breakfast meat with pancakes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-06
<InHisName> inferior as far as health nutrition goes.  Bacon is right there with it.   A slice of whole grain toast with something like a three bead spread would rate MUCH higher. Add some rice and have a full protein better'n the orig. sausage.
<waltman> InHisName: If I wanted healthy, I would have stayed in and had a bowl of oatmeal.
<waltman> I'll also note that it filled me up enough that I skipped lunch.
<waltman> In addition, I think you might be a wee bit unclear on this whole "diner" thing.
<teddy-dbear> me thinks InHisName is unclear about many things :-/
<teddy-dbear> done
<teddy-dbear> bye
<andrew> waltman: umm... it got confusing before you said "Then it gets confusing"
<andrew> 17:49:07 < waltman> I stopped at a diner this morning and ordered pancakes and sausage. The waitress brought out pancakes and sausage. When I said I'd ordered sausage, she went into the kitchen and came back  out with sausage.
<andrew> according to what you said, she brought out what you ordered
<andrew> the first time...
 * TheEvilPhoenix detects random trolling
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> first day of middle school
<rmg51> I thought you were much older then that ;-)
<JonathanD> Josh's first day of middle school.
<rmg51> my first day of driving through several school areas :P
<JonathanD> slow going?
<rmg51> no one seems to want to slow down
<rmg51> they get mad when I do
<JonathanD> School zones need snipers.
<rmg51> they will even pass me
<JonathanD> Never been passed in a school zone. Been honked at.
<rmg51> I go through 4 on the way to work
<JonathanD> Lately I've had people pass me to run the red light at 320 and 23.
<JonathanD> 23 is partly closed so they now think the red light doesn't apply anymore.
<rmg51> well, Cottman Ave. is two lanes
<JonathanD> Except it's not closed there. Theres still traffic. So they're not very bright.
<JonathanD> ah
<rmg51> I even had one driver use the turning lane to pass me
<JonathanD> Snipers, I say. Snipers.
<rmg51> he turned, but still way over the 15 mph speed limit
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> I have this TV I picked up at a garage sale.
<JonathanD> I'm contemplating taking it to work.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<JonathanD> It's a little 19 inch LCD TV... could double as a monitor.
<JonathanD> Was $25
<rmg51> time for work
<rmg51> bye
<waltman> andrew: doh.  I ordered sausage, but she brought out bacon.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jackson_> morning
<JonathanD> yay iscsi.
<JonathanD> jedijf: is there time at SFD for me to do a little venue-call?
<jedijf> JonathanD: like with the giant people?
<jedijf> they are always around, so sure
<jedijf> i'd like to do a sfd fosscon sat and sunday at giant; if it wasn't for the PACS people
<JonathanD> jedijf: I mean to "the crowd"
<JonathanD> fosscon is looking for a place to be. If you have suggestions or ideas, heres how to contact me, etc.
<JonathanD> Are the right people from giant there to speak to as well?
<JonathanD> I still think it'll end up being too small :/
<jedijf> JonathanD: giant people yes; i will let you talk the president, you may have to provide the membership with some info as to what FOSSCON is etc...but we can do that to
<jedijf> i don't think that just 'doing it' they will get
<jedijf> you are more than welcome to bring/talk about fosscon to the individual members as they wander around
<jedijf> set up some fosscon'y stuff in the lobby
<JonathanD> yes, that should work.
<jedijf> give out stuff with the questions you want answered and how to reply etc
<jedijf> then individual sig leaders can further promote; like reed who was at fosscon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-07
<JonathanD> morning.
<JonathanD> too early?
<jackson_> o/
<rmg51> JonathanD:  3:30 am is way too early for a general good morning
<rmg51> only someone like andrew would be up at that hour
<rmg51> MOrning :-D
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> That better?
<rmg51> yep
<rmg51> it's still night before 5am ;-)
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> my door didn't leak \o/
<rmg51> I can't wait to get to work and bale out the basement (my work area) :P
<JonathanD> does it get watered?
<rmg51> before I left last night I pumped out 15 gallons
<JonathanD> awesome.
<JonathanD> I have a leaky basement door.
<rmg51> we have a leaky basement wall
<JonathanD> I tried to fix it over the weekend.
<rmg51> brick it up =-O
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> it was actually nailed shut
<JonathanD> and ow it isn't.
<JonathanD> now
<rmg51> put a roof over it
<JonathanD> not so easy to do.
<JonathanD> it's at the bottom of a flight of outdoor stairs, shared with the neighbor.
<rmg51> tent?
<rmg51> anything to keep the water out
<JonathanD> tarp, maybe
<JonathanD> But I'd rather fix the door.
<JonathanD> for now, I built a brick wall in front of it with bricks and caulk.
<JonathanD> which so far, is working.
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> time to head to work :P
<InHisName> work?  someone really has a job ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> To the workmobile!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Second day of classes LOL
<teddy-dbear> morning
<WiCkD1> hello
<WiCkD1> where in PA is everyone?
<JonathanD> I'm in bridgeport
<jackson> Butler
<InHisName> Warminster
<ssweeny> Pittsburgh
<jedijf> new jersey,pa
<rmg51> N.E Philly at the moment
<teddy-dbear> silly jedijf
<jedijf> i'm waiting for pleia2's reply
<pleia2> san francisco!
<pleia2> :)
<WiCkD1> Im in Allentown.
<jedijf> WiCkD1: awesome! do you attend any LUGs?, or have you tried the hackerspace out that way?
<waltman> Rosemont.
<waltman> http://cupidtino.com/
<InHisName> WiCkD1: we have a member here that is in Hellertown, not too far from you.
<WiCkD1> sorry for long response time, Im at work, lol...and its my first time joining the group...so I havent attended anything yet.
<WiCkD1> I'm still new to Ubuntu.
<ChinnoDog> testing
<InHisName> tested and then had to leave, hmmmmm
<jedijf> welcome ChinnoDog
<rmg51> welcome back ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi. I'm not really here. I'm configuring ZNC
<jedijf> back? you know this ChinnoDog person?
<rmg51> I thought I did :-/
<jedijf> leaving is lame
<jedijf> not saying goodbye
<jedijf> obituaries don't list nicks, so couldn't even send flowers
<rmg51> and saying your not really here is even lamer
<jedijf> or donations to pdpc which would have been better and more ironic
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-08
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: maybe you could start that service
<ChinnoDog> irc obituaries
<jedijf> heck might as well have a cemetary too
<jedijf> irc cemetary
<pleia2> wb ChinnoDog
<jedijf> he's not here
<pleia2> oh I see
<jedijf> just setting up znc
<jedijf> peolly just to ping his phone if anyone mentions his name...not knowing was killing him
<pleia2> ok, we'll have to stop talking about him then
<rmg51> talking about who?
<jedijf> it has been a traumatic time, the undoing of webOS and all
<rmg51> can't talk about someone who isn't here
<pleia2> poor webos
 * pleia2 wanders toward grocery store
<jedijf> i wonder if wharton is studting that. stop development; sell more stuff
<jedijf> studying
 * rmg51 eyes his bed
<ChinnoDog> this might be more trouble than it is worth
<rmg51> are you really here?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> no
<pleia2> IdleOne was using an irc bouncer for a while
<IdleOne> bouncers are nice when on a machine you know won't be rebooting too often.
<IdleOne> much like the one I was using for a while
<IdleOne> :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> it's better now!
<pleia2> I think
<pleia2> hopefully
<IdleOne> pleia2: I didn't have trouble with it. a couple of reboots but I think those were planned
<pleia2> IdleOne: ah, you haven't been running it lately :) it's been a disaster
<IdleOne> I did see that they changed server recently
<pleia2> they moved us to a new host which also hosted a bunch of boxes running compromised versions of kloxo
<pleia2> such a disaster
<pleia2> I complained a lot, they moved us good sysadmins back to a stable box and gave me a 1 month credit
<IdleOne> but moved you away from there right?
<IdleOne> good :)
<pleia2> so here's hoping we're ok now, it's only been a couple days
<MutantTurkey> finally back online after hurricane...
<IdleOne> I'm just to lazy to reconfigure my znc.
<pleia2> IdleOne: oh yeah, I installed debian
<IdleOne> figure my machine is on all the time anyway
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: how's op-land going? nice to see you're still sane
<IdleOne> op land is umm, exhausting.
 * pleia2 nods
<IdleOne> actually just a few minutes ago I had to backspace to keep myself from banning people who were discussing 11.10 in #ubuntu
<pleia2> hah
<IdleOne> the amount of people who don't understand the concept of on topic/ off topic is amazing
<pleia2> that's for sure
<IdleOne> So when are we all becoming Uncles/Aunts by proxy?
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> nothing like putting you on the spot huh
 * pleia2 still has a wedding to plan
<JonathanD> my boys need someone to hang out with.
<JonathanD> just saying.
<pleia2> lol
<JonathanD> pleia2: josh is in middle school.
<pleia2> yeah, my cats hid from them
<pleia2> wow :)
<IdleOne> JonathanD: so is my son, they grow up so fast
<JonathanD> too fast
<JonathanD> it shouldn't be allowed.
<IdleOne> tell me about it.
<JonathanD> if he doesn't go to bed soon this will be his last year of middle school.
<pleia2> lol
<IdleOne> haha
<JonathanD> he's reading in the bathroom. I know it.
<IdleOne> "I love you son but I can make another one like you. GO TO SLEEP!"
<ChinnoDog> That sounded warm and fuzzy
<IdleOne> another reason why i never setup znc again is because I didn't want to bother pleia2 with explaining ssh/gpg to me again.
<pleia2> it's really no trouble :)
<IdleOne> your on vacation now aren't you?
<IdleOne> you're
<pleia2> IdleOne: nah, I was just away for the holiday weekend
<IdleOne> ah, cool
<IdleOne> I saw the post but didn't pause to look at the pics
<pleia2> it turns out that when your flight is only 2 hours long and sleep takes a back seat, it's cheap and fun to take advantage of every 3 day weekend to go on an adventure :)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: are you using bitlbee for facebook or something else?
<IdleOne> hehe ikonia is now yelling at the same guy I was about to yell at
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I don't use facebook chat
<ChinnoDog> I would like to not use fb chat since it is so unreliable, but...
<ChinnoDog> sometimes I need to talk to peeps that can't use anything else
<IdleOne> teach them IRC
<ChinnoDog> yea right
<waltman> Ya know, I generally love Debian, but its habit of wanting to remove all the customizations I've made to config files for each new version of a package is maddening.
<waltman> Oh well, I'm not even running tor anymore...
<JonathanD> waltman: I discovered at work today... I have a win 7 box there with firefox. Each new version of firefox has to be re-pinned to the taskbar because the exe info changes.
<JonathanD> And it seems now there is a new version every 3 days...
<waltman> Oh dear.
<JonathanD> almost enough to make me use chrome.
<JonathanD> Almost
<waltman> Just what I was about to say :)
<JonathanD> You have to wonder about the people who make these decisions.
<JonathanD> Somehow IE can stay in the same spot, but firefox can't.
<waltman> I'm still using chrome because firefox just looks so much uglier, at least in windowmaker.
<JonathanD> thunderbird has the same "bug"
<JonathanD> eek
<JonathanD> I wonder if this is why I have 2 launch icons on ubuntu for firefox now?
<JonathanD> didn't occur to me it might be the same base cause...
<waltman> hah
<JonathanD> now THATS multiplatform.
<JonathanD> "Please make sure bugs occur on all target operating systems"
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> I can't change the bitlbee port. The documentation in the config file says debconf overrides it. debconf?
<InHisName> Just what time zone are you in now, JonathanD ?
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> the "real" morning :-D
<InHisName> Been up since 3:20, but too busy working on draining basement till now.
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> \o
<JonathanD> I like the flashlights on woot.
<rmg51> I like the flashlights in my apt. :-D
<JonathanD> I like flashlights.
<JonathanD> I feel like I'm herding cats this morning.
<MutantTurkey> basement flooded again :|
<MutantTurkey> world record going here.
<jedijf> is that were the computers live?
<jedijf> where
<JonathanD> ho dear.
<JonathanD> *oh dear
<JonathanD> my "floodwall" has held so far.
<JonathanD> However, I had water in the basement window in the storage room.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yes
<MutantTurkey> luckily they weren't hit
<MutantTurkey> though I think my subwoofer is totally done for
<jedijf> ginos bensalem...now hiring!!!!
<InHisName> IT or hogie makers, jedijf ?
<JonathanD> mmm hoagie
<waltman> InHisName: the cheesesteak place is "Geno's", the burger place is "Gino's".
<waltman> completely different!
<InHisName> So it's a burger flippin' job ?
<InHisName> Or a flippin' burger job
<InHisName> I wooted today
<waltman> InHisName: the mini-gps?
<waltman> fsvo "mini"
<MutantTurkey> either way you are cooking meat.
<MutantTurkey> but I just took a 4 hour nap laying in the puddle of my basement
<MutantTurkey> I felt like a real wild man
<MutantTurkey> i shortly returned to reality with pancakes
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Was it just like being at the beach, but without the hassle of having to leave your house?
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i'm not the only one being flooded :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix is currently at the Central PA PEMA headquarters
<waltman> :(
<waltman> TheEvilPhoenix: Actually I live up on a big hill so I'm fine, and my neighborhood looked OK during the Wawa run I just made.
<waltman> But I hear that Wynnewood, about 3-4 miles east of here, got like 11 inches of rain overnight. Plus all of Bryn Mawr's as it flowed down the hill! :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> waltman:  which region of PA?
 * TheEvilPhoenix is currently tracking Harrisburg and Wilkesbarre
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm tracking those regions because they're under evac watches
<TheEvilPhoenix> or evac orders
<jedijf> now hiring means soon feeding; which is why i was excited
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh that explains it... Wilkes-Barre is under an evacuation order - thats over 100000 people o.o
<mr`zilla> o.o What is happening on that end of the state?
<TheEvilPhoenix> mr`zilla:  PEMA's mobilized - horridly evil amounts of rain
<TheEvilPhoenix> past 3 days, 3 days of rain
<TheEvilPhoenix> the rivers are flooding
<TheEvilPhoenix> http://water.weather.gov/resources/hydrographs/harp1_hg.png   http://water.weather.gov/resources/hydrographs/wbrp1_hg.png
<mr`zilla> TheEvilPhoenix: Ouch :/  It's been pretty much bone dry this way except for a few sprinkles.
<TheEvilPhoenix> the graphs of current river stages and predicted
<TheEvilPhoenix> mr`zilla:  which end of the state, western?
<mr`zilla> TheEvilPhoenix: About 20 miles outside of Pittsburgh.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah yeah, you're fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> my hometown is pittsburgh
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i'm a university student at penn state harrisburg
<TheEvilPhoenix> so...
<mr`zilla> Canonsburg, technically, but my hometown is Nitro, WV.
<TheEvilPhoenix> (I'm at PEMA headquarters because i have friends in the government :P)
<mr`zilla> I have a mother-in-law in the government, but I doubt Social Security can do much for me at 26.
<mr`zilla> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix has friends HIGH up in the state government :P
<mr`zilla> Hey, GS-14 nothing to scoff at :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> like near the top of the food chain of the state, high :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix points at the org chart for the governor's office :P
<mr`zilla> is nothing*
<TheEvilPhoenix> ANYWAYS
<mr`zilla> ANYWAY
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes back to tracking flood stages
<TheEvilPhoenix> (I'm in the emergency ops center for central pa o.o)
<mr`zilla> TheEvilPhoenix: Your dedication to IRC is astounding, my good man.
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<waltman> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm in the western suburbs of Philadelphia, about a 10 minute walk from Villanova.
<TheEvilPhoenix> waltman:  ah, sounds pretty horrid.  everything okay over there?  :P
<waltman> they seemed to be in my neighborhood, but I didn't go very far.
 * TheEvilPhoenix checks the flood stages in and around the philly area
<TheEvilPhoenix> philly and the immediate areas around it should be okay...
<TheEvilPhoenix> but man, wilkes-barre has it horridly
<TheEvilPhoenix> what was their river stage...
<TheEvilPhoenix> almost 40 ft?
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep, 38.52 feete
<TheEvilPhoenix> feet*
<TheEvilPhoenix> at 5:45
<mr`zilla> TheEvilPhoenix: Perhaps this is nature's way of saying, "I couldn't reach you with a hurricane, the earthquake didn't do much, but at least I can flood your rivers!"  It must be that time for poor ol' ma.
<TheEvilPhoenix> possibly
<TheEvilPhoenix> but perhaps its just that stupid hurricane katia that was off the coast having all these storm fronts hovering overhead
<mr`zilla> Well, either way you look at it, it seems like the planet is just a bit irked at the moment.
<TheEvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<TheEvilPhoenix> PEMA's at EOC level 1 which is disaster situation level
<TheEvilPhoenix> so
<mr`zilla> Get out of Dodge and come home for a bit?
<TheEvilPhoenix> cant
<TheEvilPhoenix> no way out of the city
<TheEvilPhoenix> car's a shared vehicle...
<TheEvilPhoenix> the trains are shut down
<TheEvilPhoenix> airport's unreachable
<mr`zilla> What do they expect you to do?  Find a large hill and wait it out?
<TheEvilPhoenix> dunno
<waltman> wtf, w-b was 40 *feet* over flood stage?
<mr`zilla> They're at 38ft now.
<mr`zilla> Graph says 22ft is flood stage,
<TheEvilPhoenix> waltman:  yeah, 22ft is flood stage
<waltman> ah
<mr`zilla> Forty feet over would be some really nasty Biblical flooding.
<TheEvilPhoenix> indeed
<waltman> 16' is enough, I'd think
<andrew> which river/location?
<andrew> waltman: ^
<jedijf> google bought zagat...now i eat google too
<waltman> whatever runs through Wilkes-Barre.
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  i have that info here
<TheEvilPhoenix> one sec
<waltman> Susquehanna.
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  susquehanna river @ Wikes-Barre
<TheEvilPhoenix> andrew:  http://water.weather.gov/resources/hydrographs/wbrp1_hg.png
<andrew> The bottom of the page that graphic is from lists the details for the various river heights: http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=bgm&gage=wbrp1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1%22
<andrew> 41	LEVEE PROTECTION
<andrew> 36	NESCOPECK BOROUGH BEGINS TO FLOOD.
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<andrew> so... it will be quite close to the top of the levee
<TheEvilPhoenix> well according to the PEMA brief last night...
<TheEvilPhoenix> the issue isnt the levees, but the area outside of the levees
<TheEvilPhoenix> they're afraid of much more widespread damage
<TheEvilPhoenix> and it not just coming OVER the levees, but AROUND the levees
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh, and Wilkes-Barre is already under mandatory evac
<TheEvilPhoenix> by their own county authorities' call
<TheEvilPhoenix> and did I mention that PEMA's EOC for central and eastern PA is at level 1 (disaster conditions)?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-09
<InHisName> waltman: yes, the tomtom gps mini size for mini price.
<InHisName> Great for son who is map challenged, but don't wanna spend much $$ for that.
<waltman> navigation's my superpower. I don't want one of those things.
<InHisName> waltman: sleeping in flooded basement puddles DOES save travel time and avoids the sandy grit after the beach trip.   BUT no comparison to boogie boarding.
<InHisName> Yes, I had 1" a bit more than Irene put in my basement.
 * TheEvilPhoenix walks in with updated info regarding the conditions in Wilkes Barre and Harrisburg
<TheEvilPhoenix> yes, PEMA briefs are boring
<TheEvilPhoenix> but informative :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i greet thee
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  hopefully you're nice and dry :P
<InHisName> mr`zilla: Biblical flooding   40 days x 24 hr x 60 min  24x7 ---- rain 29,800 ft x 12in/ft  comes out to approx 6" per minute rain fall.   Did someone get that HEAVY of a rain fall ?
<MutantTurkey> ..
 * TheEvilPhoenix yells randomly
<MutantTurkey> WOOHOOOoo
<InHisName> TheEvilPhoenix:  Yes, my basement is getting drier as it goes.   Humidity shot up over 70% on dehumidifier.  Now its below 60%. The floor is getting drier as time goes by.
<MutantTurkey> my basement is borked.
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  where are ya in the state?
<MutantTurkey> but I put  the A/C on and unattached all my vents, so the air is all going into the basement. seems affective
<InHisName> Got out a wet-vac and the puddles disappeared very quickly.
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: Phily Suburbs
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah
<TheEvilPhoenix> be glad you arent in harrisburg or wilkes berre
<MutantTurkey> I am not glad
<MutantTurkey> I would rather have legitimate flooding, have flood insurance, and then get my stuff back.
<MutantTurkey> here they are just laughing at me.
<InHisName> I didn't buy the optional flood insurance for rental property in Fla.  MutantTurkey
<InHisName> They wanted $350/yr and I got quote from repair guys to 'replace' drywall wetted by flood of bottom 4" in house - $3500 and included new carpets,  same tile, parquet floor repaired.   I presented a hypethetical problem.  I was in the 100+ to 500 year flood zone (optional)
<InHisName> No way was I expecting to do a flood claim EVERY 10 years.
<InHisName> So in last 25 years I have had $0 in flood damages to claim on insurance I did NOT buy.
<InHisName> Sooooo, I saved at least $10,500 and would have had $0 claims,  I WIN !!!
 * InHisName says good nite you all.
<mr`zilla> InHisName: Er, was just comedic exaggeration.
<InHisName> Good morning everybody !!!
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning rmg51 & JonathanD
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> top of the morning to ya folks
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> bye
<rmg51> time to head to work
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: check out woot.com eink and tablet
<JonathanD> I saw that.
<JonathanD> But not sure how good it is :/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> they mentioned eink doesn't have their estore or other offerings running anymore.   So must be an obsolete product already.
<HowdyDoody> Arrrggghhh, I uninstalled vbox, linux-headers, and dkms, then rebooted.   Now garbage on screen. Seems stuck.
<HowdyDoody> Now in recovery mode.  Not sure which way to turn.   Did pkg recovery.  Nothing that I could tell changed.   What next from recovery?
 * TheEvilPhoenix sighs
<TheEvilPhoenix> yet another day at PEMA
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.>
<HowdyDoody> Ok, tried resume, and got to assign password for ???, then logged in.   Text prompt.
<HowdyDoody> What to look for to fix.
<HowdyDoody> Now it boots to showing hdd and press any key to continue and continues without pressing any. Changes graphics scale for 5 seconds then NO MONITOR signal and everything stays dead.  No grub no nutthin'.   I guess its live CD time.  But what to look for and fix to at least boot grub  etc.?
<TheEvilPhoenix> sounds like you have a uberfailed system
<pleia2> Josephine_CoT: is there something you aren't telling us?
<Josephine_CoT> pleia2, LOL
<Josephine_CoT> the perils of signing on freenode for both linux and reddit stuff.
<pleia2> :)
<Josephine_CoT> Inside joke in reddit-philadelphia. Guys keep signing on looking for girls, so a few of us decided to run interference
<pleia2> haha
<teddy-dbear> the bear wants pictures of Josephine_CoT in a dress ;-)
<Josephine_CoT> LOL
<ChinnoDog> test
<waltman> fail
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<MutantTurkey> subwoofer might be okay! I am hoping so.
<MutantTurkey> This week will constitue a dramatic change in the running of my household. additional troops are being sent to gaurd the borders and to protect ourselves from invasion of the FLOOD forces.
<MutantTurkey> the GOP has decided to pass the newest bill dubbed the "waterfront protection act" to help the nation become effective in PREVENTING and rapidly aiding sectors in need.
<MutantTurkey> we NEED to pass this bill
<MutantTurkey> I reiterate, we NEED to pass this bil..
<MutantTurkey> thank you, goodnight.
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: you are barking up the wrong tree
<MutantTurkey> just tuck your tail and run
<MutantTurkey> Hey someone is ringing the door bell!
<MutantTurkey> you've got really bad dog-breath
 * TheEvilPhoenix walks in carrying a map, a phone, a computer, and a blackberry smartphone
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: the ironic part is that they all can serve as a navigation device.
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  the serious part is that i'm at PEMA tracking the storms in PA and the flooding and what not
<TheEvilPhoenix> so all this gear has a purpose
<MutantTurkey> Pennsylvania Emergency M___ A____?
<TheEvilPhoenix> management agency
<TheEvilPhoenix> central PA hq
<TheEvilPhoenix> what with the EOCs at Level I (Disaster Conditions), its a secured building :P
<MutantTurkey> I see.
<MutantTurkey> is it G - classfied?
<TheEvilPhoenix> go read the news, you'd see its not
<TheEvilPhoenix> gov just was on TV
<MutantTurkey> bad rush hour joke...
<MutantTurkey> I don't have a telly
<HowdyDoody> how to tell which linux / ubuntu version I am running ?
<pleia2> for ubuntu, cat /etc/lsb-release
<jedijf> lsb_release -a
<pleia2> yeah, that too
<jedijf> cat /proc/version
<jedijf> that too
<HowdyDoody> how to find 2.6.38.09 or whatever
<MutantTurkey> uname -a
<MutantTurkey> isn't that it
<HowdyDoody> ok
<MutantTurkey> uname -a
<pleia2> yeah, that's how to find the kernel version
<jedijf> uname -a will work too
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: does ubuntu actually have it's own command for that?
<jedijf> rmg knows clicky way
<MutantTurkey> I have no seen the lsb.. anywhere else?
<MutantTurkey> well actually now that I think about it, arch isn't versioned...
<pleia2> lsb is not uncommon
<pleia2> ubuntu just comes with it by default and uses it
<MutantTurkey> hmmm I wonder what provides it.
<pleia2> lsb - Linux Standard Base 3.2 support package
<pleia2> ^^ on my debian system
<MutantTurkey> let me try and sync it
<pleia2> but it's not used by default in debian
<MutantTurkey> don't have it weird
<pleia2> ii  lsb-release                           4.0-0ubuntu11                                Linux Standard Base version reporting utility
<pleia2> in ubuntu 11.04
<MutantTurkey> anyway that's actually quite usful.
<HowdyDoody> I've rebooted and my system lost Unity and reverted to older interface/desktop.   BUT it IS 11.04
<pleia2> HowdyDoody: it'll do that if it has trouble loading Unity
<MutantTurkey> somethign about hardware detection...
<HowdyDoody> Is there a switch to flic it back ?
<pleia2> HowdyDoody: when you log in you can select which session to use
<HowdyDoody> I'll check ...
<HowdyDoody> I see ubuntu, ubuntu classic, ubuntu safe mode, etc.    No UNITY mentions.
<MutantTurkey> wouldn't ubuntu (being the default) be unity *also the default*
<pleia2> yep, ubuntu
<HowdyDoody> Seems to be the default selection.   I'll try it but I thought I was in default.
<pleia2> again, if there are any problems with your graphics card or configuration it will fail back to classic
<pleia2> so if selecting "ubuntu" puts you into classic something is broken
<HowdyDoody> Nope, just plain vanilla
<HowdyDoody> My fan died on the monitor card.   I finally drilled a hole and oiled it.  Now working again.
<jedijf> [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$ cat /proc/version
<jedijf> Linux version 3.0-ARCH (thomas@evey) (gcc version 4.6.1 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 6 16:18:35 CEST 2011
<jedijf> [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$ uname -a
<jedijf> Linux arch_desktop 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 6 16:18:35 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU E5700 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: yeah no lsb package by default
<MutantTurkey> hurmmm
<MutantTurkey> Linux home 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 30 08:53:25 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<jedijf> [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$ pacman -Ss lsb
<jedijf> community/lsb-release 1.4-10 LSB version query program
<MutantTurkey> ah very counter intuitively named.
<MutantTurkey> wonder who maintains it.
<HowdyDoody> How to UNDO this unity reversal of default
<MutantTurkey> probably falconindy lol.
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: log out. from seesion switcher choose Ubuntu.
<jedijf> session
<jedijf> or try a shutdown and restart, to see if your drilling for oil job worked and the card is recognized
<HowdyDoody> I did log out and choose unbuntu   (plain)  no classic or such.   Gave me classic.   Used to be untiy was default.
<HowdyDoody> This is 5th boot up.
<jedijf> no unity for you
<HowdyDoody> Used to be fine
<MutantTurkey> HowdyDoody: can you override it by deleting conf files?
<jedijf> this is the future
<HowdyDoody> It sees my Dell 22" monitor just fine.
<MutantTurkey> how do they decide on the session?
<MutantTurkey> somewhere hidden in the gconf2 hell
<jedijf> not monitor graphics adapter
<MutantTurkey> its looking for your Graphics Adapter
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: how is the randr support with unity?
<jedijf> xrandr is the way to go iirc
<jedijf> 1104 is home
<jedijf> i am in office.....11.04 is only on my netty
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: lspci and google which module you /should/ use then lsmod and see which it is using and go from there
<MutantTurkey> I meant, how is the xrandr support
<MutantTurkey> is there a nice dialog or anything?
<jedijf> no
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> remember Trinity i keep mentioning?
<MutantTurkey> we just got awesome xrandr support, I am really excited to see what people make of it.
<jedijf> VGA connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 320mm x 240mm 1280x1024      60.0*
<jedijf> more than that?
<jedijf> or were you expecting hand holding
<jedijf> like, your card is lame...please upgrade card to experience unity
<jedijf> thanks, mark s
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: confused.
<MutantTurkey> we have a k control module that adds really easily workable xrandr support
<jedijf> well for HowdyDoody ; if nothing really changed hardwarewise, i can only surmise wrong module installed
<jedijf> or do you have any water in basement, put desktop in water and see if unity loads
<jedijf> reverse flood damage
<MutantTurkey> I can confirm positive results.
<jedijf> dpkg -l | grep unity
<jedijf> he was deleting stuff earlier in the day
<HowdyDoody> tried booting with ubuntu choice, then user defined   --- both gave classic
<jedijf> dpkg -l | grep unity
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: waht does ^^^ output?
<HowdyDoody> is that - letter ell ?
<jedijf> oy vey
<HowdyDoody> ok off to try
<jedijf> do this, this should fix all sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<HowdyDoody> a bunch of stuff   highest # seen   3.8.16  2 places
<HowdyDoody> Install desktop on top of what ever is already there ?   No UNinstall first ?
<jedijf> reinstall if it makes you feel better
<jedijf> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<HowdyDoody> rebooted from power off,  selected 'ubuntu' session and logged in
<HowdyDoody> Got classic still
<jedijf> driver issue then if it worked previously
<jedijf> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jedijf> for clues
<HowdyDoody> I tried switching to kde,   but went black with mouse arrow.   "building desktop search" it said briefly.
<MutantTurkey> yeah.. I have had a bunch of problems with kdes file searching thinger
<HowdyDoody> may have long wait to get to logs
<MutantTurkey> it just cycles my cpu like a beast.
<HowdyDoody> didn't give option to skip either
<HowdyDoody> I'll go do other things. Maybe something will happen when I don't watch.
<jedijf> or now's the time to try lubuntu-desktop !
<MutantTurkey> how is lubuntu
<MutantTurkey> is it still just openbox + a few disjointed apps slapped together and a panel?
<MutantTurkey> or is it legit?
<MutantTurkey> I got a very much of a "just openbox, a desktop, and a panel. all very seperated
<MutantTurkey> kind of a feel
<MutantTurkey> that was maybe 2 years ago
<ChinnoDog> I noticed there still isn't a PennBot
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: same, it's been that long for me
<pleia2> there is a known vulnerability with supybots that was causing it to eat all the CPU, I don't really want supybots running on that server anyway (on good days they use too much ram)
<MutantTurkey> supybot hmmm
<MutantTurkey> I work with one team that uses mozbot and I find it terrible.
<MutantTurkey> i always though supybot was good.
<MutantTurkey> maybe thats just because the logs are lightyears head of mozbots log system...
<MutantTurkey> one thing about unity I am really jelly is the top bar integration, I've been trying to get top bar integration for ages and its just a pain in the arse with gtk patches that don't work
<jedijf> supy_hate--
<jedijf> jimf     12943  0.0  0.6  50268 13732 pts/2    S+   Aug14  31:10 /usr/bin/python /usr/local/bin/supybot PacsBot.conf
<Joe_CoT> pleia2, is supybot no longer developed? why hasn't the vulnerability been fixed?
<pleia2> Joe_CoT: it's fixed in a patch in git, but all the versions in ubuntu, etc are broken
<pleia2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/09/%23ubuntu-irc.html#t19:28
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> you're barking up the wrong tree
<MutantTurkey> tuck your tail and run
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-10
<MutantTurkey> dirty power supply D:
<rmg51> is that your new nick?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<HowdyDoody> fan still spinning on graphics card.  My oiling musta been good enough.
<HowdyDoody> STILL cannot figure out where unity disappeared to.  Or how to get it back.
<HowdyDoody> I opened compiz settings mgr and turned off then on Unity in prefs.   STILL nogo.
<HowdyDoody> Tried rebooting tween, still nogo.
<rmg51> just give up
<rmg51> learn to live with Gnome :-D
<rmg51> I have two laptops that won't run Unity
<HowdyDoody> seems too much like my 'cheap' 1 core computer......
<rmg51> and two that will but don't
<HowdyDoody> This one is the cheapie until my main one gets fixed up right.
<rmg51> I'm waiting for 11.10
<rmg51> maybe by then some of the bugs will have been worked out
<HowdyDoody> and a new round of bugs to play with
<rmg51> almost always the case :P
<HowdyDoody> btw: seems I will be getting my HP tablet afer all.  They sent apology and admitted that they over sold them.  So to fill rest of orders, I have to wait 6-8 weeks while they build more....  Is HP going nutz ?   They're spending $328 to build a tablet then sell it to me for $149?   Strange-------------
<MutantTurkey> hp is going nuts..
<MutantTurkey> i think that been clear for FEW years
<HowdyDoody> Wow, ur all late, Good Morning Philly !!
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<JonathanD> So now when I go walk, all the corners are full of kids.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> :/
<rmg51> just walk over them =-O
<JonathanD> depends on how early I go
<JonathanD> They get smaller roughly each hour.
<rmg51> the earlier the better
<JonathanD> I guess I forgot just how early high school started when I was young.
<rmg51> I'm off to do my shopping
<waltman> Why are the high school kids out that early on a Saturday morning?
<JonathanD> They aren't
<JonathanD> this was yesterday.
<jedijf> HowdyDoody: i am convinced that the graphics card is the problem, do you have another to plop in and test?
<rmg51> jedijf: it might not be the card as much as the driver
<rmg51> 3 of my laptops have Nvidia
<rmg51> non of them are using the driver
<rmg51> the driver is active but not in use
<rmg51> Teddy's Sys76 laptop has an ATI card and the driver is both active and in use
<rmg51> two of the Nvidia boxes won't run Unity
<rmg51> one, my newest will
<rmg51> Teddy's also will run Unity
<rmg51> 11.04 has messed up things nicely
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Sociology research is not as fun as I thought it would be LOL
<jedijf> rmg51: i mentioned driver yeaterday, but got no response
<andrew> morning
<rmg51> jedijf: remember who you were trying to help =-O
<rmg51> afternoon andrew
<jedijf> pleia2: i guess i need access to the pa launchpad page..have to change contact info there
<pleia2> i can set you up when i get home, bret will need to transfer ownership od the team in lp itself though
 * pleia2 furniture shops
<MutantTurkey> longhorn woot woot!
<MutantTurkey> :D
<MutantTurkey> the tides have turned cow lovers, the turkey is back on the totem pole
<ChinnoDog> I think you mean pork lovers. There is much mention of bacon in this channel.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: just had terrible bonnet lane meal
<jedijf> even starving, it sucked
<jedijf> pleia2: no rush, i'll email bret
<jedijf> gazelle offered me $14 for my iBook
<jedijf> 102 for my captivate....gone...my inspire is on it's way
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-11
<pleia2> jedijf: doh, apparently I can't make you an administrator on launchpad
<pleia2> once bret sorts you out you'll automagically be able to edit things on the loco directory though, it's all tied to launchpad
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pleia2> actually, wait, I wasn't logged in
<JonathanD> hey pleia2
<pleia2> ah, I still can't
<pleia2> g'day jedijf
<pleia2> err JonathanD
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> the guy from walgreens wants me to help him make a wbesite.
<JonathanD> not sure how that'll pan out.
<JonathanD> pleia2: how are ya?
<pleia2> JonathanD: I'm good, you?
<JonathanD> Great.
<pleia2> jedijf: have you ever signed in to loco.ubuntu.com?
<JonathanD> Hope your feet are dry. We keep getting water in the holodeck.
<pleia2> hah
<JonathanD> I had to raise the equipment up by about a foot. Just to be safe.
<pleia2> earthquakes, hurricanes, terrorists
<pleia2> east coast has it bad
<JonathanD> meh
<JonathanD> I don't care about terrorists.
<JonathanD> Hurricanes are more interesting.
<pleia2> earthquakes are the mostest interesting!
<JonathanD> ours are not
<JonathanD> I didn't even feel it.
<JonathanD> oring.
<JonathanD> *boring
<HowdyDoody> jedijf: I found the fan on the graphics card was NOT spinning.  Wierd shape.  Can't buy a repacement.  Googled found several that 'fixed' their fans.  Drilled one hole stuffed in some oil.  Hey Hey hey!!! its spinning.  Card's good too.
<HowdyDoody> Now back to original issues.
<jedijf> pleia2: yes, but i am not an admin
<pleia2> jedijf: I'm not seeing you in the list of users to add you as a contact
<pleia2> ah loco directory
<jedijf> pleia2: https://launchpad.net/~jedijf  <--if this helps
<pleia2> yeah, I'm trying to find you in the dropdown to add you as contact in the loco directory but jedijf isn't listed
<pleia2> we'll see what happens when bret adds you as owner of the team
<jedijf> One of the team admins (set in Launchpad) will need to log in to the
<jedijf> loco-directory and edit that team's details.  Please note that you will
<jedijf> need to log into the loco-directory before your user account will be
<jedijf> created, and it may take up to a day before that account syncs with your
<jedijf> Launchpad profile.
<jedijf> that was from the loco-contacts discussion list ^^^^
<jedijf> so pleia2 wait 2 days
<MutantTu1key> on a positive note, my headphones seem to have dried out okay and are working well! :D
<pleia2> jedijf: *nod* ok
<rmg51> Morning
<HowdyDoody> awwww, morning to you rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> \o
<rmg51> time for my walk
<rmg51> later
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> o/
<andrew> morning
<rmg51> morning andrew, waltman
<jedijf> solemn morning
<waltman> I've been trying to ignore it by watching the Formula 1 race...
<ChinnoDog> Is there a way to make update-manager auto install all updates?
<TheEvilPhoenix> afaik, no
<ChinnoDog> I guess if I want that I should disable the update manager and cron an update job
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: look in Software Sources
<rmg51> it may not have all you want, but you can have some stuff load automatically
<ChinnoDog> No point in doing half the job automatically and still having to do the rest manually
<rmg51> one choice is download all updates in the background
<ChinnoDog> I still have to click on the icon every day and tell it to install them. The difference isn't even noticeable considering I don't watch them install.
<rmg51> that's all the help I can be then :-/
<rmg51> back to my movie
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: This panel that appears at the bottom in xubuntu.. it seems kind of useless
<jedijf> xuseless?
<jedijf> that's what it's called; xuseless panel
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: she is going to scold you
<ChinnoDog> I knew it
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-03
<Joe_CoT> did you guys see this? https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/hMT5kW8LKJk
<InHisName> Now I see it, Joe_CoT   -- what do you want me to do, read it ?
<Joe_CoT> if you want
<Joe_CoT> it's Alan Cox and Linus Torvalds discussing directly with Miguel De Icaza about gnome
<Joe_CoT> I thought it was a pretty interesting conversation
<InHisName> Wow, missed noticing Linus Torvalds name in there.   Maybe I'll read a bit more
<InHisName> They're not all that nice about gnome people
<InHisName> but no 2nd or 3rd comments from him though on this topic.
<Joe_CoT> I was just amused that both Alan Cox and Linus chimed in
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> getting ready to go for a walk if the rain holds off
<pleia2> rain--
<waltman> (sleeping in)++
<pleia2> so, what should I have for lunch around ft washington?
<pleia2> haven't had time for nommy philly stuff this trip :(
<waltman> Huh, an excellent question.
<waltman> Ambler must have some good restaurants.
<pleia2> ah, probably
<waltman> I'm not all that familiar with the area, so I'll defer to others.
<waltman> http://forestandmain.com/ Looks very promising, but they don't seem to be open on Mondays
<rmg51> http://business.intuit.com/boorah-restaurants/best-of/27297/PA/Fort-Washington.html
<rmg51> bunch of choices
<pleia2> I was actually looking for a personal recommendation, I can look up lists too :)
<pleia2> but thanks
<jedijf> to nosh take a ride up 309 to right before montgomeryville mall - pumpernick's on right hand side
<jedijf> check to make sure they're open today first - great jewish style restaurant
<jedijf> if you pass if make a right-stop at adult world - grab some 'novelites' then turn right into costco entrance and then right again into the other shopping center, turn right after the steakhouse
<InHisName> Ahhem, what's the standard app included with ubuntu that rips CDs ?
<InHisName> pleia2: there ought to a WAWA somewhere nearby.  Izzat good enough for nom-noms ?
<rmg51> InHisName: install Asunder
<jedijf> now i want to go to pumpernicks.......
<waltman> lunch at pumpernicks!
<waltman> oh wait, I just started laundry
<waltman> JonathanD: I see you've set the holodeck to "weather" so that pleia2 thinks she's really in Philly. Well played.
<InHisName> rmg51: but isn't there an app already in ubuntu that rips ?
<rmg51> try sound juicer
<InHisName> 'k
<rmg51> if you have to install something, go with Asunder
<InHisName> I have DVD:rip and acidrip, but they seem to expect only DVDs.
<InHisName> now I found sound juicer,   would not find with soundju in unity search.
<waltman> http://pumpernicksdeli.com/holiday-hours.aspx says they're open until 2:30 today.
<jedijf> pleia2: i just looked out office window - seek higher ground - ft wash is notorious for flooding
<waltman> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2012/al11/al112012.discus.020.shtml
<InHisName> I think I got a better playing version from the rip than from playing on portable cd player.
 * pleia2 lurks in PHL airport
<pleia2> hopefully next time I'll actually have time for visiting :)
<pleia2> this time I barely had time for sleep!
<InHisName> Hey pleia2, why were you here in a whirlwind on LABOR day ?  Smells like you were working or sumthin'
<pleia2> both my fiance and I have been super busy at work, a paid 3 day weekend was really our only option:\
<InHisName> so, pleia2 was it a PLAY weekend or working one ?
<pleia2> we came in to handle some family stuff and wedding stuff
<pleia2> so I'd say "work"
<InHisName> prolly then, neither.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-04
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Kids have first day of school today.
<rmg51> and you use that as an excuse for not saying good morning till 6:30 :P
<rmg51> oh well, time to leave for work :-/:P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> Freedom to study for 6 hours on cisco certs,  School started for my little guy.
<MutantTurkey> im building a raft
<MutantTurkey> it's pretty sweet
<waltman> Turkeys can't swim?
<MutantTurkey> thats why we have a raft
<waltman> Is it a mutant raft?
<ChinnoDog> Need site for cheap domain registration. Go.
<ChinnoDog> meh, never mind. I'll suffer the $9 at 1and1. lol
<InHisName> I got a free one from xxx.co.cc
<InHisName> I could dig up links if interested
<ChinnoDog> uh, what is that?
<InHisName> I just checked   www.chinnodog.co.cc is available for $0 per year.   Just click on link to register.    You'll need your own zones (some free zones block xyz.co.cc)
<jedijf> chinnosis.co.cc
<InHisName> he he
<ChinnoDog> :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-05
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning bears
<ChinnoDog> rawr
<ChinnoDog> The sister wanted to know more about linux commands. I told her she could come here.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-06
<InHisName> Yoo Hoo anyone here ?
<passstab> heyo
<jedijf> present
<passstab> nomore :D
<passstab> good night
<jedijf> good night
<InHisName> So short, I couldn't even type in somethin'
<InHisName> jedijf: do you know passstab ?
<jedijf> InHisName: yes
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning bear
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some honey
<teddy-dbear> waltman: I'd rather have chocolate :-[
<ChinnoDog> I second that. mmm, chocolate
<InHisName> I'd trade my chocolate for a full time job.
<ChinnoDog> I have acquired chocolate
<ChinnoDog> I don't want your full time job though
<ChinnoDog> (What is your full time job?)
<pleia2> if he had a job, why would he trade chocolate to get one?
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I transposed the "my". I thought he was suggesting he would give up his full time job for chocolate.
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> other way around seems like :)
<InHisName> pleia2 is the bright one
<ChinnoDog> Agreed.
<waltman> It's tough to afford decent chocolate without a full time job.
<InHisName> 11 month old Halloween candy is the best going on a $0 budget.
<InHisName> decent it is not.
<ChinnoDog> I have eaten a lot of sugar
<ChinnoDog> sugar coma now @_@
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-07
 * InHisName hands ChinnoDog a LARGE veggie plater, this will dilute your sugar coma.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Ack! What's that bright thing outside?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> waltman: There was a bright moon out very early this morning, was that what you saw ?
<waltman> InHisName: Maybe, but it's still out there now.
<waltman> That's no moon!
<InHisName> waltman: sounds like you were sleeping real late and were "blinded by the light".
<waltman> No, I saw it around 6:30.
<InHisName> The Son knocking at your door asking for invite into your heart ?
<InHisName> Or maybe you're referring to the Son with different vowel ?
<waltman> Whatever it is, I haven't seen anything like that outside in a long time!
<InHisName> Maybe you're re-living a Ray Bradbury story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Summer_in_a_Day
<MutantTurkey> I can't take it
<MutantTurkey> this lab is driving me crazy
<MutantTurkey> "yes when you use the linux you need to use these commands."
<MutantTurkey> "very primitive"
<MutantTurkey> "blah blah blah Im vladmir putin and I have no idea about the linux
<MutantTurkey> on the upside, Microsfot 2007 works well with Wine!
<waltman> MutantTurkey: This is why you should have gone to Drexel instead of Temple! :)
<MutantTurkey> no I'm sure they do the same thing for the intro class
<MutantTurkey> anyway yes I should have gone to drexel
<MutantTurkey> yet as the fiscally responsible person that I am, I cannot justify the costs.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: somehow Gaylord likes me. At first he was kind of mean and then suddenly he was like "hey!!" much more. Sysadmins are scary when you first start somewhere
<MutantTurkey> once he figured out I grokked linux he started to like me
<MutantTurkey> hey jedijf
<MutantTurkey> what's up
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> GOBBLE
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: all caps, shoves the gobbling into a weight gain endevor.
<ChinnoDog> Only if there is cake
<InHisName> I have a lotta zuchini,  do you have a zuchini cake recipie ?
<ChinnoDog> I have a friend whose mom makes zuchini pie that is a lot like apple pie.
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName:  ever consider making zucchini bread?
<InHisName> ChinnoDog said cake was his weakness.   I just thought if I found a recipie for zucchini cake, I could tease him with it.   I have  ton of recipies for zucchini bread and they're all good to eat.  But he did say: (01:09:47 PM) ChinnoDog: Only if there is cake
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-08
<MutantTurkey> got the t61 in
<MutantTurkey> it's awesome
<MutantTurkey> but the battery life is embarassing
<MutantTurkey> and without aero windows seeven looks like sheyat
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> OOooooo, its saturday.  Anything going on today ?
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> learn to solder class at hive76
<waltman> Very dark cloud rolling in over Bryn Mawr. Looks like it was a good idea to get my afternoon walk in earlier.
<rmg51> and I'm getting ready to go to dinner at a friends house
<rmg51> dinner is canceled
<waltman> wow
<waltman> I'm not sure if every started raining here.
<rmg51> not raining here
<rmg51> mom doesn't feel good :P
<rmg51> no steak dinner for me and the bear tonight :-(
<JonathanD> waltman: new asian buffet in norristown is great.
<rmg51> I was wrong
<rmg51> it is raining here
<waltman> JonathanD: Oh? Which new asian buffet in norristown?
<JonathanD> 5 loaves 2 fishes.
<JonathanD> it's at 202 and germantown
<JonathanD> we stopped there today.
<waltman> ah, up there.
<JonathanD> excellent spread.
<waltman> Sushi?
<JonathanD> yes
<waltman> I'll have to check it out sometime.
<JonathanD> Maybe we'll meet you there some time.
<waltman> maybe!
<waltman> Not today though.
<JonathanD> No, not today.
<waltman> Anything particularly remarkable about it?
<JonathanD> waltman: just a nice spread. They had americanish food for the kids if they we're feeling the asian.
<waltman> not feeling?
<JonathanD> Lots of items. I had some chicken on a stick, fried rice, general tso's.
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> if they were not feeling like asian
<JonathanD> they had pizza and stuff too.
<JonathanD> really good crab rangoon things.
<waltman> I have a taste for something asian, but my stomach's been bothering me. I think I'm just going to have some soup for dinner.
<JonathanD> hot and sour soup
<JonathanD> always settles my stomach :P
<JonathanD> waltman: they had a soup bar with 8 or so soups.
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> there were I think 8 seperate bars, + sushi.
<JonathanD> It was all very good.
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> and like, $9
<waltman> mmm
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/7957087900/in/contacts/ # pleia2's found the holodeck console!
<JonathanD> uhoh.
<rmg51> it was bound to happen sooner or later :-/
<JonathanD> I just installed a new server in the basement, too.
<JonathanD> 16GB ram.
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> Running minecraft :P
<JonathanD> Someone paid me with it.
<JonathanD> well, partially.
<waltman> barter++
<waltman> If I have to get a windows box for this postdoc, I don't know where I'm going to put it.
<JonathanD> you can host a windows VM on my new server.
<JonathanD> thats what it's for.
<waltman> Maybe I'll get a big new linux box and put a vm on it.
<waltman> I probably need a big honkin' video card, too.
<JonathanD> What are you doing with it?
<JonathanD> how honkin?
<JonathanD> I have a couple spares.
<waltman> The prof who'd be my adviser/boss is doing video analysis of stem cells.
<waltman> he's doing something that he's offloading to GPUs
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> so you need real GPUs
<waltman> yeah
<JonathanD> I don't have anything, other than a 285, that might be useful.
<waltman> his work machine is some crazy big 17" alienware gamer laptop
<JonathanD> The 285 is probably too slow these days.
<waltman> I'm just using the onboard intel video on my 7+ year old mobo.
<JonathanD> Thats effectively useless in these cases :p
<JonathanD> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-285
<JonathanD> You can have that if you want it, but I bet a newer one would have the same oomph for less watts.
<waltman> It's fine so long as I don't do a lot of video watching
<waltman> The entire box need to be upgraded.
<JonathanD> yah
<JonathanD> well, 7 year old mobo video card means 7 year old mobo to go with it.
<waltman> well, yeah
<JonathanD> SO yeah. Build something capable of virtualization?
<waltman> I guess.
<waltman> Anyway, it's still to early to be worrying about that.
<waltman> Mostly I use this box for email, irc, web browsing, and LaTeX. It works fine for that.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-09
<archpower> hey
<InHisName> Hay is for horses, archpower
<archpower> is it?
<archpower> i once had bbq sauce made of hay
<InHisName> How did it taste ?
<archpower> i could swear i was eating real bbq sauce
<archpower> so what part of pa are you from?
<InHisName> Just hay , no tomatoes, peppers, vinegar, spices, etc ?
<InHisName> Far East.
<archpower> it had some spices sure, dont know exactly
<archpower> im in montgomery county
<InHisName> Im in Bucks, Warminster.
<InHisName> Off to see the Wizard....
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<InHisName> I'm awake now.  Let the tech chatter begin....
<jedijf> fosscon photos: http://t.co/ZcytZh7i
<pleia2> \o/
<rmg51> that's old news
<pleia2> I hadn't seen them yet, so I asked for a link
<rmg51> k
<rmg51> but JonathanD post that link some time ago
<jedijf> sometimes people miss stuff
<rmg51> that was why I said it was old news
<jedijf> it happens
<rmg51> yep
<InHisName> Hey can compiz be stopped and restarted without rebooting ?   Its hogging nearly 400MB of ram.
<InHisName> If so how to go and restart it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-02
<InHisName> No kick outs for me during that period, rmg51
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
<rmg51> walk time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-03
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> bye
<JonathanD> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/09/02/lenovo-chief-shares-bonus/2754439/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Hello everybody, school today.   I'm 'free' for 6+ hours.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning managerie
<MutantTurkey> gah, f'd up my placement test by 1%
<MutantTurkey> Quantitative Literacy my arse!
<MutantTurkey> "we are sorry but a 73% is required and you scored a 72%
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<waltman> wtf is "quantitative literacy"?
<waltman> also, can't you get a few bonus points for being a talking fowl?
<MutantTurkey> this man gets it
<MutantTurkey> I asked her to regrade te test
<MutantTurkey> hopefully she will
<MutantTurkey> I mean gah
<MutantTurkey> this sets back my graduation at least a semester if not more
<waltman> Maybe she wanted more than "Gobble gobble gobble gobble."
<waltman> Tell he she's being speciesist!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-05
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> morning all
<adom> Just reinstalled from Crunchbang to Ubuntu 13.04 (using GNOME+cairo-dock instead of Unity).
<adom> loving it so far
<adom> Crunchbang was nice because it was so lightweight, but I'm already noticing better performance over Crunchbang for some reason.
<adom> Probably because most of the stuff I install was based off Ubuntu rather than Debian, and Ubuntu has all the extra bloat like libraries and stuff.
<adom> Steam and WoW are working flawlessly.
<adom> And a side note, I've always used OpenGL for WoW when running in linux via WINE, but with Ubuntu 13.04, I actually see higher fps and less (zero) glitching when leaving it as DirectX for some reason.
<adom> Any ideas why?
<adom> Some new Ubuntu DirectX handling system that I'm not aware of?
<MutantTurkey> i wish i was into computer gaming
<MutantTurkey> i used to be hard core into Wow, then runescape, halo CE and of course counterstrike and all the AoE games
<MutantTurkey> but now i am just like 'meh y is sim city 3000's layout so horrible, how did i ever play this?'
<ChinnoDog> Because it was fun
<ChinnoDog> I need to play Civ 5. I bought it months ago and have not made time for it.
<jthan> I have it
<jthan> but apparently civ 5 people with Macs can't play with other civ 5 people
<ChinnoDog> :-(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-06
<Maple__> I didn't even know this existed >.>
<Maple__> ohai
<jthan> Hey!
<Maple__> Hai! :o
 * Maple__ recognizes a few names in the nicklist
<InHisName> Checked for friends of Maple__, but could not find:  Oak_ Cherry_ HorseChestnut_ Elm_ BoxElder_    Sorry could not find any this morn.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morn
<Maple__> Eh?
<Maple__> Lawl.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<cyberanger> morning
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: you forgot to greet trees ( Maple__ )
<Maple__> think of the trees!
<teddy-dbear> I don't speak "tree"
<teddy-dbear> but I have been known to leave my "mark" on trees :-D
<InHisName> Like " teddy-dbear + Miss Bear "  in a heart ?    or  r u lazy and just leave claw marks and not even a chocolate behind ?
<teddy-dbear> and where do bears (and sometimes teddy bears) go potty?
<InHisName> in da woods !
<InHisName> Gee, Maple__ is all this discussion of tree defacement degrading to you ?
<InHisName> welcome back scottrigby from being away
<Maple__> D:
<scottrigby> helloooooo
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> Hi scottrigby
<scottrigby> hey JonathanD
<scottrigby> :)
<scottrigby> parker started singing some version of Hallelujah… i have no idea where she heard it. So I brought her the source - we're watching Leonard Cohen sing it on YouTube
<JonathanD> scottrigby: like the shrek (I know it's from elsewhere but...) one?
<scottrigby> JonathanD: is that the one with the exploding bird?
<scottrigby> actually i think that was a different song in the first shrek…
<rmg51> same song different singers
<Maple__> Hi, JonathanD \o
<JonathanD> hi Maple__
<Maple__> At home working on homework for September while watching MLP. ._.
<waltman> MLP?
<waltman> MLP:FiM?
<Maple__> yes
<Maple__> first-day hw is boring, gah :\
<adom> what's MLP:FiM?
<teddy-dbear> my little pony
<waltman> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mlp%3Afim
<teddy-dbear> friendship is magic
<adom> waltman: what is this, ##linux?
<waltman> Maple__: what kind of homework goes best with mlp?
<InHisName> mlps ?
<InHisName> dyslexic me,,,,   MPLS [ Multi-Protocol Label Switching ]
<adom> My Little Pony vs. Multi-Protocol Label Switching. Very similar things to confuse.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-07
<rmg51> Morning
 * adom waves.
 * InHisName waves to adom
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-08
<SamNMJ> Hey.
<adom> Hey.
<InHisName> Morning
<InHisName> adom: hay is for horses
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-01
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-02
<waltman> One of the crazier Phillies games in their 131 years of existence today.
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning everyone !
<InHisName> 1st day of school.  Now can get some things done.
<InHisName> My RPi freezes for long periods then briefly unfreezes and repeats after I plug in 4G dongle.  It wasn't doing that last week, no freezing of mouse/keyb even with dongle plugged in, then.
<InHisName> jedijf: or pleia2 any comments to above. Or any other Pi owners can chime in.
<jedijf> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages or syslog whatever the log is and plug in and watch, your answer will be revealed
<jedijf> InHisName: ^^^^
<ChinnoDog> Hey. Today is Tuesday.
<InHisName> jedijf: one condition for that to work is keyboard and cpu have to be UNfrozen when I do that.
<InHisName> Have a terrific tuesday, ChinnoDog
<jedijf> InHisName: unplug pi - run command - plug in device
<jedijf> unplug pi - replug pi - run command - plug in device
<InHisName> Ok, got some log messages.  During boot, it suggests doing fsck on microSD chip (root drive). [nothing about freezing, but probably needs doing]
<InHisName> After plugging in 4G modem,  lotta log lines appear and appear and so on.   Keeps cycling via incrementing device numbers to 31.  mtp-probe has failure  "not MTP device" repeated ly.  Not sure what MTP stands for, yet.
<InHisName> jedijf: I guess the best way to run fsck is to move the microSD to another machine in a card reader and run it there .   Is there a better option than this ?
<pleia2> tuesday++
<ChinnoDog> Work should start on Tuesday every week.
<InHisName> Be sick on Mondays, ChinnoDog, then you have it your way.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I can get a doctor's note for a case of the Mondays.
<InHisName> You could always volunteer to become one of the unemployed, then not only mondays but all the rest too !
<InHisName> I have 4 partitions on SD card.  For RPi.   3 are ext4 and one is vfat.   The vfat dirty bit is set.   How to fix ?
<InHisName> I did fsck on the ext4 partitions, they're ok.
<InHisName> man fsck.vfat  pointed me to dosfsck ...   It offered to remove dirty bit.  BUT did not.   used sudo wasn't helping.
<InHisName> I used this: sudo dosfsck -r /dev/sdc5
<InHisName> if I run that a 2nd time and nothing happens then only the dirty bit was set.  No other problems to fix ?
<jthan> InHisName: Never experiences this myself
<traveler> InHisNfame here at nother couputer
<traveler> SD card boots ok now.
<traveler> Looking at some of the log stuff.  USB item noted below:
<traveler> 13ba  PCPlay 	0001  Konig Electronic CMP-KEYPAD12 Numeric Keypad 	0017  PS/2 Keyboard+Mouse Adapter 	0018  Barcode PCP-BCG4209
<traveler> Vendor 13ba item 0018.   It is really a USB -> PS/2 keyb & mouse adapter.   It above notes from http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids  it should be 0017 and not 0018 ?
<traveler> Odd as it seems, the keyboard and mouse do work as long as I do NOT plug in modem dongle.
<traveler> The last line for this item, says it failed to create a debugfs directory, is that a problem ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-03
 * InHisName streches into a big yawn
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning again
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<ChinnoDog> CHIRP CHIRP
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-04
<MutantTu1key> whats up
<rmg51> still me :P
<ChinnoDog> heya MutantTu1key
<MutantTu1key> wow
<MutantTu1key> okay i just spent an hour watching 'prank' videos on youtubve
<ChinnoDog> That is an hour of your life you will never get back
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<ChinnoDog> I tried KVM once and found that it had horrific performance when virtualizing Windows. Has it improved much over the last few years?
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: nah, windows still sucks
<jedijf> :)
<ChinnoDog> :-p I mean hvm performance in kvm!
<ChinnoDog> I wanted to run Windows in a VM on my old laptop using KVM and performance was abysmal.
<ChinnoDog> Especially multicore/multithreaded performance.
<ChinnoDog> I guess I'll test it later and find out.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-05
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
 * waltman *YAWNS*
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pleia2> morning
 * jthan yawns 
<jthan> It's Friday
<ChinnoDog> All day.
<jthan> Go sailing?
<ChinnoDog> Not today.
<jthan> How's the boat life?
<pleia2> expensive
<ChinnoDog> Yes, especially considering it isn't here yet.
<jthan> Oh
<jthan> awkward.
<ChinnoDog> It is in transit.
<jthan> On a truck?
<jthan> In the water?
<ChinnoDog> In the water
<jthan> Got it.
<ChinnoDog> Taking it over land would cost a whole lot more.
<ChinnoDog> It is just small enough it could go on a trailer if it needed to but I don't intend on ever doing that.
<jthan> Hrm...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-06
<ChinnoDog> I think I finally figured out what causes my video to break on my laptop. It is ubuntu-drivers-common.
<ChinnoDog> That was so annoying to figure out.
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-07
<InHisName> is lazypower-travel still on the move ?
<InHisName> btw, evening all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-31
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-02
<jthan> PennBot: Oh how I miss thee
<jthan> RIP, old friend.
<jthan> </3
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<rmg51> the power twins are back! ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> 251
<icey> ahoy
<naughtypeaches> good morning
<jedijf> omorrow (Wed Sep 7) is PLUG Central, 7pm at @USciences - Chris Norton tells us all about #Linux certifications. phillylinux.org/meetings.html
<jedijf> 1
<jedijf> 1
<JonathanD> 1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-07
<swift110-phone> hey
<peaches> jedijf: that sounds awesome. I would be a noob but would love to attend.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> peaches: noobs needed - everyone starts there - *and* I am perpetual n00b <- best approach
<peaches> :D
<peaches> Jedijf, our fridge is broken, I'm supposed to be home for repair man. I'm really gonna try to attend tonight.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-08
<ChinnoDog> <insert refridgerator joke here>
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> I wish I could go to plug.
<ChinnoDog> peaches: Did you go?
<peaches> ya, hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> I've never lived close enough to Philly to go. I lived too far west. Too long to drive, too much traffic after work.
<pleia2> I just use an airplane
<ChinnoDog> I need an airplane.
<pleia2> boat, airplane
<pleia2> I just buy tickets on other people's airplanes :)
<pleia2> much cheaper
<icey> pleia2: you buy flights just to comt to plug?
<pleia2> icey: not actually :) but I do come to plug if my trips happen to overlap
<icey> :) pleia2
<teddy-dbear> pleia2: is only a little bit crazy ;-)
<pleia2> but you love me :)
<teddy-dbear> how could I not?
<teddy-dbear> oh yeah, when you forget to bring Stitch :P
<pleia2> haha
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<princedimond> millions of peaches ... peaches for me ... millions of peaches ... peaches for free XD
<peaches> .kill princedimond
<princedimond> LOL
<princedimond> awww thats not nice
<princedimond> XD
<waltman> peaches: Do you come in a can? Were you put there by a man?
<peaches> Fuck you waltman
<peaches> You're from a can
<waltman> Oh sure, you're sitting there in a factory downtown, and somehow it's all my fault.
<pleia2> well, that singalong went very badly
<waltman> pleia2: I visited the Edward Gorey House this afternoon. I can't help it if I'm in a macabre mood!
<pleia2> :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-10
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<naughtypeaches> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> oh, a bot.
<dzho> and I see there have been live humands IRCing since last this channel caught my eye
<dzho> humans, even
<teddy-dbear> a bot? who you calling a bot?
<dzho> oh
<teddy-dbear> try teddy bear
 * dzho rummages around for the right 'catch' phrase to use 
<teddy-dbear> I'll wait
<dzho> that was it, that was the joke.
<dzho> sorry.
<teddy-dbear> I have nothing better to do right now but wait
<Forge> dzho: Yeah, teddy is not a bot. Once in a while he typos in the morning greet. ;)
<JonathanD> I am a bot.
<dzho> Forge: good to know!
<waltman> He's not even a teddy bot!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning!
<JonathanD> Is this a place again?
<JonathanD> :)
<Smaug> a virtual place
<dzho> Good morning, teddy-dbear JonathanD and Smaug
<dzho> what's new for software freedom in your world lately?
<teddy-dbear> nothing from me
<Smaug> i admit to not being much plugged into the latest happenings
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<vorathiel21> Hi people, i wanna   put   /home/user/.cache  and   /tmp  directories  in  /run/shm   to increase performance and   clean temp files on every reboot.  Can i do this with symlinks  ??
<waltman>  /tmp should already be getting clear on reboot.
<waltman> cleared
<waltman> Looking online, I think there might be a issue with running out of memory if you try to save too much to /tmp or .cache and have those really be in ram.
<waltman> You might want to read through the issues raised here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/1533639
<vorathiel21> thnx for your answer.  Yeah i read something like that, but i'll take that risk .  At least to test ...
<waltman> Also keep in mind that recently accessed files will be in the disk cache, so they'll already be in RAM
<vorathiel21> u got a point with that
<vorathiel21> hmmm
<waltman> it's complicated!
<vorathiel21> i just don't want to  declare  two separated tmpfs in fstab . One fot  /tmp  another  for  /home/user/.cache   ...
<vorathiel21> if i can put the two directories under  /run/shm   it's all in the same place
<vorathiel21> thnx for your help  waltman
<waltman> vorathiel21: tbh I've never tried to do this myself. You might get more of a response during the week than on a Saturday.
<waltman> or on #ubuntu
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-10
<ChinnoDog> Seems like he never sticks around long enough to get a reply.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * adom looks around...
 * waltman ducks behind a ficus
<ssweeny[m]> Nobody here but us chickens! 🐔️
 * ChinnoDog clucks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> What is the best tool for monitoring a web page for changes?
<waltman> I wrote one in perl when I was in grad school. Let me see if I still have the code...
<ChinnoDog> I thought the answer as going to be a web site that blasts notifications but a command line notifier is just as good I suppose.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: is it just html, a static page?
<waltman> I think it was just a simple think I ran as a cronjob
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: Welcome to Visualping!  https://visualping.io/pricing
<jedijf> i use that to monitor one site....not sure why...but i do
<waltman> Very old code: https://gist.github.com/waltman/51bba29f97499617af0f14f81107bdfb
<waltman> it's still using svn!
<waltman> I should probably clean that up and make an actual project out of it.
<ChinnoDog> Yea. Like a monitor bot for IRC.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: Trying out that site now.
<ChinnoDog> https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/detect-website-change-notification/
<ChinnoDog> ^ I found that. Checking out the alternatives.
<ChinnoDog> onwebchange.com looks like the best deal for any practical use. Unlimited trackers with 60 minute tracking intervals for 2.79 €/mo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
